
Gently Advise HN: Flexport hiring posts need this chance to go meta - j_s
Either all the Flexport hiring posts that hit HN are working great, they are hiring like gangbusters, and all is rosy (if this is true, write and share [another? date-less?] blog post about how great this process is on their blog!)...<p>Otherwise they should probably stop posting hiring posts (especially abusing to post links to random articles about Flexport instead of actual job listings?!!)<p>Keep up the good work rogue squadron!
======
LeoSolaris
You could contact Flexport, and let them know that someone is spamming the HN
boards with random "hiring" post that point to news articles about Flexport.

If you politely point out that it looks like another company is trying to
sabotage their hiring by giving them a bad reputation, I would bet that
someone would take notice.

If they are a legitimate company, that is... It is always possible that they
don't give a damn about their reputation because the company does not actually
care about their tech hires. In which case, anyone who isn't desperate and has
a little sense would know to stay away from Flexport at all costs.

------
thedogeye
hey guys, Ryan Petersen here, CEO of Flexport. Sincerely appreciate this
feedback. I'll make sure I always link the posts to our careers page going
forward, and will try to cut back on the hyperbole. Apologies just trying to
stand out in a crowded space and it's easy to get carried away.

I was lucky this time that a member of the community cared enough to call this
thread to my attention.

Email me anytime if you have more feedback ryan@flexport

~~~
BWStearns
Thanks for the calm and reasoned response. I don't have a dog in this fight
but it's nice to see this instead of reactive combativeness.

------
leblancfg
I gently agree with the "links to random articles about Flexport instead of
actual job listings" part. Otherwise it feels like HN is experimenting with
running ads.

~~~
bdcravens
Pretty sure that isn't the case, since they always put something like "Join
our Team" in the post title - looks like whatever approval process HN has they
are gaming

------
bdcravens
Additionally to not being job posts, the titles are heavily editorialized,
someone that would break the rule for a normal post.

------
brudgers
Might be worth talking with the moderators regarding the concern.

